# Simple site for RH slingshot



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

These little grip style clips make a great site for the rotating head slingshot. They are 5/16 and reusable. There are a couple of sharp edges that you need to sand down other than that just place it where you want your front site. It snaps together and if you want to take it of just pull the top part to the side and it slips right out. When you first put it on just squeeze it until it snaps in the first catch then you can still rotate it a little until you get the site where you want it.

It makes a good solid reference point. It didn't solve all my problems but it helps.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Good idea!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Thanks Roger....that might be just what i need for my arrow shooters.

Todd


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Real good idea!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

That is a real slick idea my friend~AKAOldmiser


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

It can serve a dual purpose. Not only being a sight , it can serve to keep that top attachment tube secure. I've been wrapping and tucking a strip of latex so the tube doesn't move. Makes rolling on and off new band sets a breeze. I'm liking the new attachment method.


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

Nice thinking there


----------



## MiracleWorker (Jan 25, 2014)

Nice


----------



## Jacob Smalley (Mar 18, 2014)

Could these attach tight enough to hold flatbands on?


----------



## Marnix (Mar 29, 2014)

Very smart, these should work with chained office rubber, correct?


----------

